# Getting Labels put on blank tees???



## tylerkski (Aug 14, 2009)

My friends and I make our own t-shirts. However, we do not get them screen printed. We have our own way of individually making each shirt. I want to get Our company's name on the label. However, I would like to order blank T-shirts with just our name and logo on the inside tag. 

I would like info on any companies that you think might do this for a very reasonable price. Also, how much would each shirt cost with a label printed if we bought between 200-300? 

Thanks for any info...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

TSC Apparel is the first that comes to mind. You'll need to supply the labels (easy enough to source; Lucky Label being my recommendation), and legally they need to have more than "just [your] name and logo on the inside tag." (but if you meant just yours as opposed to yours and someone else's, you'll be fine)


----------

